# how long are corys pregnat?



## crazyt123 (Feb 27, 2005)

i have one in a giffernt tank from my other fish and need to knoww please help


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Corys are egg layers, the don't get "pregnant".


----------

